# Librax + Adderall = Nausea?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

So, this is my 2nd time taking librax. The first time I took it, nothing happened, but today I took it and I am feeling extremely nauseous. The only difference today is that I took my 10mg Adderall XR today with it (I had a test today).The nausea is pretty intense, but so far I haven't been sick.I remember getting nausea like this when I first started Paxil, and it went away after the first night.Is this normal?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is this normal?


 There is no way for us to answer this definitively, hon. Maybe for _you_ it is "normal".


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

BQ said:


> There is no way for us to answer this definitively, hon. Maybe for _you_ it is "normal".


I mean, is this a sign of something more serious?Is nausea a common side-effect when starting Librax?


----------

